# bob499's lighting excursion



## bob499 (Sep 24, 2013)

I hate posting on forums.

There's a thing around here, and maybe elsewhere, where people near Halloween put their lights inside of milk gallons, and they display them,, and the light reflects off the translucent milk gallon material, glowing.

I'm aiming to do that for a personal DIY, but there's one thing I want:

What would you do if you wanted to connect a string of lights to a wall outlet, while eliminating the 60hz flicker?


----------

